# Motor paso a paso "bipolar" (de cuatro cables )



## julito_rosario

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este sitio, necesito ayuda para poder hacer mover este motor que me tiene loco, es un motor paso a paso bipolar que lo saque de una impresora epson el cual cumplía la función de mover el cabezal impresor de esta . 
Por favor les pido su ayuda para construir este famoso driver o controlador .. o lo que sea necesario para hacerlo mover , que me expliquen como hacerlo y que materiales necesito 
se los agradeseria toda la vida si logran ayudarme!!!! 
saludos a todos !!!! muchas gracias por su tiempo e interés


----------



## Saul Peñaloza

Saludos 

Te envío la siguiente dirección, creo te ayudara, y claro también te traerá dolores de cabeza.

http://www.informaciónlaser.net/franpr/tecnica/papbip/papbip.html

Mucho empeño.
Hasta luego


----------



## 426ivan

Hola, la siguiente direccion te va a solucionar muchos problemas:

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/información/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm

aquí podrás no solo aprender sobre motores PAP sino que te dará una guia de cómo realizar el control de cualquier tipo de motor PAP que tengas. En este caso el motor tuyo bipolar se puede controlar con dos puentes H y que pueden ser controlados por un PIC o PC o lo que quieras. Fijate en www.pablin.com.ar que también hay un circuito para control de motores PAP aunque no recuerdo si era para motores bipolares.

De paso aprovecho para preguntarte. Qué modelo de impresora era? Que tipo de motor? Yo también tengo un motor de impresora epson pero no puedo conseguir información respecto a que tensión (voltaje) de trabajo tiene ni la corriente que demanda el motor. Tenés datos al respecto?

Saludos, Iván.-


----------



## 426ivan

Holas!! Nadie sabe que voltaje y corriente llevan los motores comentados?
Algún dato?


----------



## Francisco Galarza

426ivan dijo:
			
		

> Holas!! Nadie sabe que voltaje y corriente llevan los motores comentados?
> Algún dato?



Hola. Tal vez diga una animalada pero si la impresora se alimenta con 12V supongo yo que lo más lógico sería que el motor sea de esa tensión también o unos volts menos por las pérdidas en los transistores y porque la corriente no empieza a circular al instante en el momento de conmutar una bobina. No creo que con una alimentación de 12V usen motores de 3V, pero es sólo lo que se me ocurre. Puedo estar cometiendo un error garrafal porque no sé mucho del tema.
Yo me fijaría con qué tensión se alimenta la impresora y alimentaría a mi circuito con esa tensión y listo.

Suerte


----------



## Mauricio2346

Saludos: cual es la referencia de la impresora??? yo creo tener dos motores bipolares iguales a ese de una impresora epson stylus 600, y me han dado un poquito de guerra por la exagerada corriente que utilizan... en fin, necesitamos mas datos


----------



## ZOH

Tengo unos motores epson bipolares con los que realizo mis proyectos. Les comento, funcionan perfectamente a 5 V . En la tienda me dijeron que eran de 5 v. Por otro lado para el control, basta con identificar las dos bobinas con un multimetro, escoger una polaridad iniicial para cada bobina y generar secuencias que inviertan de un paso a otro la polaridad de una bobina. Cualquier duda con gusto


----------



## maprisa

Hola Julito, yo realmente soy nuevo en esto, pero si te sirve de ayuda te dire que de unas impresoras viejas que tenia en casa, pude sacar dos motores PaP Bipolares que se encargaban de controlar el movimiento del scanner, tenia el problema de no saber cual era su voltage y Amperaje, pero buscando en la red pude localizar información suelen ser de 25v y 500mA, al menos esas son las caracteristicas de mis motores, esta es la dirección http://www.nmbtc.com/index_f.html en el apartado derecho  en Data Sheets localice los datos de mi motor.
Pra hacer mover tus motores, cuado localize los datos que necesita, lo mejor es usar 2 Driver L293B que son concretamente 4 puentes en H, y suministrar la corriente que necesite dichos motores a traves de las entradas o pin nº 8 (Vss) de los L293B, y protejer los Driver de los picos que puedan producir las bobinas de tus motores con 8 diodos 1N0047, en el caso de que fueses de 4 cables  dichos motores.

Yo de todas formas estoy realizando mi proyecto con motores DC, creo que bien controlados pueden servir para realizar cualquier labor en el campo de la microbotica, al principio tube problemas cuando conectaba el motor al Driber L293B que es el que suelo usar junto con el microcontrolador 16F84A, pues la señal TTl (5v) era muy devil para los motores que quería usar, el L293B admite 1A de caida y tiene una entrada vss que soporta hasta 37v. aqui fue donde introduje como te comento arriba a corriente necesaria para mis motores en este caso 25 v y 5v para el PIC de forma que ahora todo marcha ala perfe.
Espero te haya servido de ayuda


----------



## maprisa

Hola a todos, quisiera rectificar en cuanto a lo comentado en mi anterior mensaje, los motores PaP Bipolares que tengo de las impresoras no son de 25v,creo que son de 2.5v, ya que los probe para rectificar y a 25v el motor se me calentaba mucho. de manera que vaje el voltage a 3v y marchan perfectos un poco quizas con menos fuerza, creo que devido al decremento de voltage.
Por lo demas mantengo lo dicho en mi anterior mensaje.
Saludos


----------



## IECRL

quiero mover un motro bipolar utilize el l293 y un micro cada salida del l293 las conecte con un diodo a 5v el codigo lo hice mandandole los codigos que hace los 45 grados, 90, 135, hasta que de la vuelta pero el motro no se mueve...! ayuda...!


----------



## Alcedos

Estimados amigos, hace poco empecé a estudiar el microcontrolador 16f84. Me interesa en principio el control de motores paso a paso. Para ello seguí las lecciones de un libro muy bueno llamado "microcontrolador pic16f84" de editorial RA-MA. 

El problema es que en un ejercicio muy sencillo, con un en el que la señal RA4 cambia el sentido del motor y la RA0 enciende o apaga el motor. Utilizo un L293NE para el control de las bobinas. En la explicación del ejercicio se dice que la secuencia del programa es válida tanto para motores unipolares como bipolares. Pues bien, no tengo problemas con los motores unipolares, utilizo varios de impresoras y todos funcionan, pero cuando monto motores bipolares se quedan enganchados vibrando sin avanzar. He probado con 3 motores de distintos voltajes y resistencias. 

Les pregunto si tienen alguna sugerencia sobre lo que podría estar pasando, porque estoy un poco desesperado. He cambiado los voltajes de alimentación, el orden de las bobinas, he cambiado las secuencias de excitación del programa, pero nada, sólo logro mover los motores unipolares. 

Gracias por cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## jorger

Alcedos dijo:
			
		

> ....el orden de las bobinas....
> ..Gracias por cualquier sugerencia.


Cambiaste el orden de las 2 bobinas a la vez o sólo de 1?
Puede ser ese problema...
Si no es ese ya no sé que decir..
Un saludo!.


----------



## Alcedos

Muchas gracias Jorger, acabo de hacer andar a uno de mis motores bipolares, no va muy fino pero bueno, algo es algo. El integrado L293NE se calienta bastante, pues no le tengo puesto un disipador, quizá sea el voltaje, este motor pone que va a 32 voltios y yo le estoy metiendo 12, no sé, no sé, me queda mucho que aprender. El programa que le he puesto puedo elegir diversor retardos, de 5 a 75 milisegundos, pues bien sólo consigo que marche bien con retardos de 5 milisegundos. Habrá que investigar... pero otro día que mañana hay que currar.


----------



## jorger

Alcedos dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Jorger, acabo de hacer andar a uno de mis motores bipolares, no va muy fino pero bueno, algo es algo...



A bajas velocidades es normal que vibre porque está funcionando a baja frecuencia.Con el retardo de 5ms te funciona mejor porque la frecuencia es mayor y el motor gira más rápido.

Un saludo!.


----------



## mendek

hola disculpen, ahi alguna forma de controlar los motores bipolares con circuitos logicos esque me lo han pedido en mi materia de "circuitos logicos". flip flops algun diseño. pero el maestro vaya que se ha puesto selicado pero tambien quiere que el motor tenga fuerza y no se como hacerlo por que lo hice con un 555, inversores y bc557 y bc548 pero no tenia fuerza, al ponerle el dedo se detenia el motor espero me puedan ayudar.

gracias y saludos.


----------



## karl

tu circuito está bien (puedes usar los flip flops y un 555 para controlar el motor), tu problema seguramente son los transistores, en este caso te sugiero que pongas además de los BCs un arreglo de TIP41 y 42 en configuración darlington (la base del BC a la salida de tu circuito, el colector del BC a la base del transistor correspondiente y los emisores de los transistores a una fuente de corriente marca diablo (acercate lo más que puedas al valor en literatura para el TIP4* es de 6 amp aprox, por lo que con esos es más facil que se le escape el humo a tu motor a que no tengan corriente para moverlo)


----------



## mendek

karl dijo:


> tu circuito está bien (puedes usar los flip flops y un 555 para controlar el motor), tu problema seguramente son los transistores, en este caso te sugiero que pongas además de los BCs un arreglo de TIP41 y 42 en configuración darlington (la base del BC a la salida de tu circuito, el colector del BC a la base del transistor correspondiente y los emisores de los transistores a una fuente de corriente marca diablo (acercate lo más que puedas al valor en literatura para el TIP4* es de 6 amp aprox, por lo que con esos es más facil que se le escape el humo a tu motor a que no tengan corriente para moverlo)


hay hay hay,jejeje perdon karl pero como que no te entendi muy bien no se t voy a pasar el circuto aver si es mas facil la ayuda, gracias por responder


----------



## marconiin

Hola mendek si todavia te interesa tengo el esquema de un controlador bipolar que va de maravillas practico, sencillo y facil de montar, tan solo dime como lo puedo insertar aqui (no se hacerlo) y asi lo comparto con todos, un saludo


----------



## eduardocastano

hola que tal... tengo un problemita, tengo un motore pequeño de 4 cables pero no se como conectarolo al circuito ya que normalmente serian de 5 cables... quisiera saber cual cable va a la corriente y cuales van en las salidas del circuito, esta L2, L2, L3 y L4... gracias...


----------



## Dario

hola eduardo, lee este tutorial. http://www.todorobot.com.ar/información/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm saludosss


----------



## marconiin

El funcionamiento de los motores bipolares es distinto a los unipolares, en estos ultimos se produce el giro exitando una bobina o hilo cada vez, mientras que los bipolares para producir el giro hay que cambiar la polaridad a una de las bobinas, por lo tanto ni la manera de exitalos ni la forma de conseguirlo son iguales en ambos motores, recomiendo al igual que d@rio se lea el tutorial indicado, aunque el mejor tutorial es tener en las manos un motor y una F.A.


----------



## RUBENCHAVEZ

Saludos
Gracias marconiin, lo que comentas ya lo tengo claro, tengo ya algunos  diagramas para controlar  los unipolares, ya  me he percatado que no funcionan para los  bipolares, estoy buscando el circuito mas simple posible para control de  bipolares, especificamente la combinacion si es posible de IC que me den los pulsos necesarios para conmutar las entradas  al L293 (que ya se que es uno  de los controladores  para  motores  bipolares) 
tratando de conseguir control de velocidad solo  con un potenciometro y cambio de sentido solo con un puente o interruptor.  Ya se que la manera comun  de hacerlos trabajar es con PIC  o por la PC. pero es esta parter la que quisiera saltar.  A mi correo llego tu respuesta pero sin el circuito que  ofreciste en el foro. serias tan amable de  reintentar enviarlo  o si ya averiguaste como; subirlo al foro.  De cualquier manera se te agradece la ayuda.



ZOH dijo:


> Tengo unos motores epson bipolares con los que realizo mis proyectos. Les comento, funcionan perfectamente a 5 V . En la tienda me dijeron que eran de 5 v. Por otro lado para el control, basta con identificar las dos bobinas con un multimetro, escoger una polaridad iniicial para cada bobina y generar secuencias que inviertan de un paso a otro la polaridad de una bobina. Cualquier duda con gusto



Saludos:
Una pregunta: me prodrias decir con que elementos  generaste las secuencias que invierten la polaridad de un paso a otro?  ( como controlador L293 u otro..... y como generador de los pulsos:________.     
Gracias.



marconiin dijo:


> El funcionamiento de los motores bipolares es distinto a los unipolares, en estos ultimos se produce el giro exitando una bobina o hilo cada vez, mientras que los bipolares para producir el giro hay que cambiar la polaridad a una de las bobinas, por lo tanto ni la manera de exitalos ni la forma de conseguirlo son iguales en ambos motores, recomiendo al igual que d@rio se lea el tutorial indicado, aunque el mejor tutorial es tener en las manos un motor y una F.A.



Saludos Marconiin

Una disculpa a Marconiin, ya encontre el  tutorial que me mandaste  del control del Bipolar con el 74SL194. esta  excelente,   casi simultaneamente encontre otra respuesta en el foro de "BBMNet" con  una combinacion del 555 + L297D + L298N + L6210.  Tambien parece buena.   Muchas  Gracias A Ustedes  especificamente y al foro; esta muy bien. 
Saludos desde Mexico.


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas. aca les dejo un circuito simple que en teoria debería andar. Para regular la velocidad mandenle un 555 con un pote y listo. Las salidas "luminosas" van a las entradas de un driver como el L293B como este:
http://r-luis.xbot.es/ebasica2/mpap_01.html


----------



## Cyborg16

aca esta la imagen


----------



## LORD KSPER

Arme este circuito, una placa para el modulo de control y el driver aparte, asi podia cambiar de driver con un solo modulo segun el tipo de motor.
Funcionó muy bien aunque algo lento, pero supongo que cambiando el rango de frecuencia del 555 se corrige, otro detalle es que el driver y el motor con un uso prolongado y continuo se calientan aunque creo que esos detalles tienen solucion.

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Driver_para_motores_paso_a_paso_bipolares_con_74LS194

Fuente original:
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/CircuitIndex.html

saludos


----------



## Cyborg16

si, lo de la velocidad se cambia con el 555. El driver suele calentar pero de ultima le podes poner un disipador. Yo lo puse haciendole un par de agujeros a la placa y pasando los tornillos por ahi. Que caliente el motor puede ser por que le estes poniendo mucha tension.


----------



## ulimar7813

maprisa dijo:


> Hola a todos, quisiera rectificar en cuanto a lo comentado en mi anterior mensaje, los motores PaP Bipolares que tengo de las impresoras no son de 25v,creo que son de 2.5v, ya que los probe para rectificar y a 25v el motor se me calentaba mucho. de manera que vaje el voltage a 3v y marchan perfectos un poco quizas con menos fuerza, creo que devido al decremento de voltage.
> Por lo demas mantengo lo dicho en mi anterior mensaje.
> Saludos



te comento q estoy aciendo un cnc con motores pap y los conosco muy bien y son de 5v ni mas ni menos si les pones mas se queman


----------



## prog20

wenas aver si me podeis ayudar. e realizado un circuito para controlar un motor paso a paso bipolar a traves del puerto paralelo de la impresoora utilizando el integrado l293NE. El motor se mueve perfectamente pero se me presentan diversor problemas, entre ellos:

- El motor al estar con las bobinas activadas sin rotar no tiene apenas fuerza lo que me sorprende, puesto que si yo realizo los pasos a seguir manualmente, es decir, conectando sus fases a positivo y negativo a mano si que se sostiene bastante fuerte.

- El integrado L293NE se me calienta bastante pese a que le e instalado un ventilador de cpu refrigerandole.

Si me pueden ayudar por favor se lo agradezco mucho, no averiguo como se suben fotos pero si lo se os dejo el esquema.

Saludos


----------



## ulimar7813

hola aver si te puedo ayudar 

fijate de cuanto es el consumo de amper del motor y cuanto soporta el integrado 
lo de las bobinas es segun como lo quieras usar yo lo tengo asi con una bobina siempre activa para q no de muevan los ejes del cnc 
cualquier cosa mandame en circuito q lo examino y te cuento q pasa no copio en proteus y lo rebiso desde ahy.


----------



## prog20

Weno ay dejo el esquema que he realizado para el motor paso a paso bipolar y tambien la secuencia de pulsos a realizar.


----------



## cheke

hola a todos soy nuevo en esto pero me interesa aprender y compartir, atmel maneja los microcontroladores atmega que se hace con programacion en c++ y es facil manipular un motor a pasos se manda la secuencia que ya todos saben

            BOBINA A    BOBINA B    BOBINA C    BOBINA D         HEXADECIMAL   BINARIO
PASO 1       1                0              1               0                      0x0A        00001010
PASO 2       1                0              0               1                      0x09        00001001
PASO 3       0                1              0               1                      0x05        00000101
PASO 4       0                1              1               0                      0x06        00000110

en atmel programado en codevision es mas interesante y menos complicado que las pic y se hace una mejor programación y mas funciones ya que contiene cristal interno,  adc, timer, etc. y trabajan a 5 volts.

usando el pin 0,1,2,3 del puerto b:

#include <mega32.h>   //LIBRERIA DEL CHIP A UTILIZAR  ATMEGA 8, 32, 48, 16, ETC
#include <delay.h>    //LIBRERIA DE TIEMPOS

void main(void) //FUNCION PRINCIPAL
{ //INICIO DE FUNCION PRINCIPAL


   DDRB=0xFF;  //HABILITAR EL PUERTO B COMO SALIDA 
  PORTB=0x00; //LIMPIAR EL PUERTO O PONER EL PUERTO EN CEROS


    while(1) //WHILE INFINITO n CICLOS
    {
         PORTB=0x0A; //PASO 1
         delay_ms(50);     //ESTA EN MILISEGUNDOS 1000= 1 SEGUNDO 
         PORTB=0x06; //PASO 2
         delay_ms(50);
         PORTB=0x05; //PASO 3
         delay_ms(50);
         PORTB=0x09;  //PASO 4  
         delay_ms(50);
    }//FIN DEL WHILE
}//FIN DE LA FUNCION PRINCIPAL

el delay se coloca para que de tiempo de realizar la instruccion anterior y no se crucen,  para proteger el micro se conecta un bufer l293, ademas de levantar la potencia del motor y funciona correctamente y para proteger sobre rebotes de energia y evitar que el micro se resetee colocar un capacitor 5v o 12v pero no tan cargado; y didos de 3 amperes en las salidas del bufer con el catodo a vcc.

ademas se puede manipular el avance con un simple bucle for o empezar al reves los pasos para regresar, etc solo es cosa de imaginarse la programacion...alguna duda estamos en contacto,  eso si tengo una duda sobre el bufer l293c no se si se pueda conectar vcc a 12 volts sin que se queme... gracias!!!!!!!!!

nota: les ajunto un datasheet del bufer l293c y el de la atmega lo ven de este url:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/atmel/2503S.pdf 
porque esta algo pesado para adjuntarlo gracias

BOBINA A   BOBINA B   BOBINA C   BOBINA D   HEXADECIMAL   BINARIO
PASO 1      1              0             1               0              0x0A         00001010
PASO 2      1              0             0               1              0x09         00001001
PASO 3      0              1             0               1              0x05         00000101
PASO 4      0              1             1               0              0x06         00000110

1=V+    0=V-

creo aqui se ve bien jaja

mi duda no se ve solo quiero saber si un l293c se puede conectar a 12 volts

Para proteger los bufer lo que hago es ponerle pasta disipadora y un aluminio ademas de ponerle un cable y mandarlo a gnd


----------



## thenot

Escribir en Mayúscula es como estar gritando mas aun si pones un texto de ese tamaño y en color rojo. No tienes para que poner aquello, si alguien te quiere ayudar lo hará si pones el texto así, o si lo pones normal y en minúsculas. Y por lo demás bienvenido al foro!, pero recuerda lo que te digo para futuros aportes o comentarios.

Respondiendo a tu respuesta en datasheet del l293 (el mismo que adjuntas) dice:
Vs- Supply Voltage --> 50 V
Vss- Logic Supply Voltage --> 7 V

Que corresponde a lo máximos. Es decir a lo que es lógica (pin 20) debes conectarlo a lo mas a 7 volts (5 es lo normal) y a lo que corresponde al voltaje para los motores (pines 9 y 10) el máximo es 50, es decir en este ultimo puedes conectarle sin ningún problema los 12 volts, no así al pin 20 ya que la lógica solo soporta 7 volts.

Por cierto no conocía este l293, solo conocía los comunes de 16 patillas, pero al fin es lo mismo, solo separa el voltaje que se le puede dar a cada motor, que en los normales es el mismo para ambos y en este puedes usar 2 motores de distinto voltaje cada uno.

Saludos y nuevamente bienvenido al foro!!


----------



## cheke

Gracias por tus observaciones jeje es que estoy acostumnrado a escribir en mayusculas, y lo del tamaño como solo le puse y no cambio hasta publicarlo no pense que fuera a hacerse tan grande jaja no volvera a pasar.

Ya probe con 12 volts y ya me jala gracias por tu ayuda estamos en contacto.

como puedo proteger el l293c? porque se calienta con 12 volts despues de un corto tiempo


----------



## thenot

No me gustan los puentes H integrados, por que sucede eso, soportan muy poco amperaje, este soporta 600mA, yo medí un motor de un auto de juguete dándole corriente de sobra a 3 volts y este consume 1.3 amperes, así que si tienes una fuente de alimentación mayor a 600mA el motor se los consumirá todos y este puente H estaría quedando chico. Igual cuando me toco trabajar con ellos (no tenia con que otra cosa trabajar) usaba pasta disipadora y una planchita de aluminio, el que lo doblaba y hacia un tipo de disipador. Y con ello ya podía trabajar bien, por que si no lo ponía el l293 dejaba de trabajar bien y los motores hacían cualquier cosa.

Así que me puse a investigar y estudiar sobre puentes H, me hice unos y con ello adiós problemas. Asi que te recomendaría estos, te agrandaran un poco tus trabajos, pero andarán muy bien y no tendrás esos problemas.

Si deseas estoy rediseñando unos puentes H en estos momentos, haciéndolos mas pequeños. Aun debo montarlos, así que no e probado el nuevo pcb (el circuito esta mas que probado y funciona muy bien), asi que si quieres me esperas unos días y te dejo el nuevo diseño y con el que no tendrás problemas de calentamiento.

Saludos!!


----------



## cheke

si gracias me gustaria probar tu ddiseño lo espero para probarlo suerte


----------



## adan121

hola nesecito un motor paso a paso bipolar que tenga estas caracteristicas "Los Motores utilizados son de 60mm de brida, de 3.1Nm de torque en configuración bipolar paralela que consume unos 2.8a ",porfavor alguien que me pase el codigo de estos motores para compralos.Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

cheke dijo:


> hola a todos soy nuevo en esto pero me interesa aprender ....



Otro mensaje como este que acabo de editar y puede ser que conozcas "Moderación"

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*01)* *No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. *


----------



## elcp474

hola, revise los links de los tutoriales y estan rotos. 
Gracias


----------



## luisin22

hola amigos no se si alguien me puede ayudar con circuito para controlar un motor unipolar con un pic16f628a.....  me dijeron que debo aislar el micro con optos a los transistores...

gracias


----------



## thenot

luisin22 dijo:


> hola amigos no se si alguien me puede ayudar con circuito para controlar un motor unipolar con un pic16f628a.....  me dijeron que debo aislar el micro con optos a los transistores...
> 
> gracias



10 segundos de busqueda en google..









y no es necesario que uses optos, si quieres los usas pero como digo no es necesario.


----------



## Lucas Farai

marconiin dijo:


> Hola mendek si todavia te interesa tengo el esquema de un controlador bipolar que va de maravillas practico, sencillo y facil de montar, tan solo dime como lo puedo insertar aqui (no se hacerlo) y asi lo comparto con todos, un saludo



Hola Marconiin, me interesaría ver ese esquema, le agradezco que lo suba, supongo que debe ser  adjuntando archivo normalmente, cuando escriba el mensaje, mire arriba que esta el mismo símbolo del clip de datos adjuntos. Gracias.


----------



## soerok

Si quieres un driver de bastante potencia, sin batallar y con control de corriente te recomiendo el driver de esteca55, bipolar de 2A (Click acá), este driver es completamente funcional y muy fiable, en cambio si lo que quieres es un driver para un motor de poca potencia, sencillo y muy básico te recomiendo que hagas la secuencia con un microcontrolador, despues esa secuencia la mandas a un puente H integrado sencillo algo como un L293, y de ahi al motor, es la manera mas sencilla que hay, o si no sabes de microcontroladores puedes utilizar un circuito lógico que te de la secuencia de control del motor.
Saludos


----------



## LuQuInCiLlO

hola soy novato aqui... necesito ayuda con este motor M49SP-2NK "stepping motor",  tiene 4 cables el priemro negro y los otros 3 rojos necesito un circuito que me permita manejar este motor segun yo el motor es bipolar por lo de que solo tiene 4 cables pero se supone que los bipolares no usan tierra entonces por que el cable negro????


----------



## marconiin

Hola a este motor no le veo los cables por ningun lado, aqui te dejo un enlace para que mires, y pienses si todavia lo vas a utilizar.
http://www.mitsumi.co.jp/latest/Catalog/pdf/motor_m49sp_2k_e.pdf

  Salu2.


----------



## LuQuInCiLlO

gracias.... si el motor del enlace es igualito al mio pero el mio si trae los cables 3 rojos y uno negro y se supone que los bipolares no lleban tierra aun que tambien he opservado que aparte de las 4 salidas tiene otras 4 mas arriva creo que buscare otro motor je je gracias


----------



## jesustoural

Os dejo un enlace muy interesante sobre controles de motores paso a paso. Ojo! el L293B no lleva los diodos rapidos integrados y puede manejar 1A por cada salida, pero el L293D si que los lleva y puede manejar 600 mah. 


https://qi0koq.bay.livefilestore.co...rStepperBipolar(L293D)_00.zip?download&psid=1

Yo personalmente utilizaré L298N que es el que tengo disponible de (desguace) de un par de impresoras antiguas!

http://txapuzas.blogspot.com/2009/12/paperstepperl298n-driver-de-potencia.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/motor-paso-paso-bipolar-14075/


----------



## overs

buenas, tengo  un motor creo que bipolar PAP por que tiene 4 cables, el motor es un SMB40-10003-A de un impresora, del cual no he encontrado las caracteristicas, en el encapsulado pone que es de 30 V y 8ohm, quisiera un circuito para poder hacer rotar por impulsos o a traves de un pulsador, para manejar una pequeña bandeja.


----------



## carmeza

buenas tardes amigos saludos, soy nuevo en el foro y muy fanático de la electrónica. soy técnico automotriz y gracias a muchos de sus aporte he podido armar circuitos que han sido de mucha utilidad en mi trabajo. en este caso necesito de ayuda para armar un circuito de control para motores pap bipolares estuve investigando pero la mayoría son controlados por micro-controladores ( los cuales aun no manejo ) les agradesco de antemano cualquier ayuda y por supuesto si los puedo ayudar en algo lo hare con mucho gusto..


----------



## YIROSHI

Hola compañero carmeza, tengo una controladora, para controlar 2 motores PAP Bipolar, bueno si lo que quieres es una controladora a la Old School ( sin PIC ni PC ) Yo uso el IC 74192 y el 7445 con Driver L293D no se si te interesa,  la simulacion la tengo en proteus, de ello se trata amigo de ayudarnos mutuamente, se te agradece mucho la colaboracion que puedas dar en su momento, en cuanto a Electronica Automotriz.

Saludos.


----------



## carmeza

que tal amigo muchas gracias por tu pronta repuesta, estoy bastante interesado en tu ayuda y por supuesto estoy a la orden en cualquier duda del área automotriz.


----------



## YIROSHI

carmeza dijo:


> que tal amigo muchas gracias por tu pronta repuesta, estoy bastante interesado en tu ayuda y por supuesto estoy a la orden en cualquier duda del área automotriz.



Hola compañero carmeza, con este circuito puedes controlar tus motores PAP sean unipolares o bipolares
http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=516
Saludos.


----------



## BKAR

mmm que interesante circuito...
muy ingenioso el arreglo del registro 74ls194!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

carmeza dijo:


> buenas tardes amigos saludos, soy nuevo en el foro y muy fanático de la electrónica. soy técnico automotriz y gracias a muchos de sus aporte he podido armar circuitos que han sido de mucha utilidad en mi trabajo. en este caso necesito de ayuda para armar un circuito de control para motores pap bipolares estuve investigando pero la mayoría son controlados por micro-controladores ( los cuales aun no manejo ) les agradesco de antemano cualquier ayuda y por supuesto si los puedo ayudar en algo lo hare con mucho gusto..



Mira aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/#post67990


----------



## carmeza

buenas noches amigo muchas gracias por el aporte, este fin de semana voy a comprar los materiales para armar el circuito y les cuento.

 ah disculpen tantas preguntas pero quería saber si es necesario colocar diodos en la salida?


----------



## eduardo12

Tengo un problema similar con el motor de pasos, al enviar la secuencia en las bobinas no avanza, intente con la combinación de motor unipolar, bipolar y nada, se queda en un solo punto vibrando..
Podrias proporcionar el codigo? o como solucionaste ese detalle.....

Saludos, de antemano muchas gracias....


----------



## Fogonazo

eduardo12 dijo:


> Tengo un problema similar con el motor de pasos, al enviar la secuencia en las bobinas no avanza, intente con la combinación de motor unipolar, bipolar y nada, se queda en un solo punto vibrando..
> Podrias proporcionar el codigo? o como solucionaste ese detalle.....
> 
> Saludos, de antemano muchas gracias....



Intenta invertir la polaridad de *una* de las bobinas y prueba


----------



## TiTaNB009

Una pregunta, los drivers de la pag de estelca55 sirven para un motor bipolar de 0.7mA y 7volts??? del proyecto Construcción Paso a Paso: Mini Router CNC


----------



## Fogonazo

TiTaNB009 dijo:


> Una pregunta, los drivers de la pag de estelca55 sirven para un motor bipolar de 0.7mA y 7volts??? del proyecto Construcción Paso a Paso: Mini Router CNC



 estelca55  ,  ¿ No será esteca55 ?

Los datos que estas publicando son "Dudosos" *¿¿¿¿ 0,7 mA ????*


----------



## TiTaNB009

Por que lo dices Fogonazo... asi lo vi en la pag del motor http://www.motors.wrobots.com/EM-258_17PM-K212-PIT.php y si en cuanto a la pag si es esteca55....

Y puedo utilizar cualquier driver y cualquier interfaz?? y algun circuito que me puedan decir cual hacer solo para probar los motores?? aun sigo buscando alguno; disculpen si mis preguntas ofenden pero esto es nuevo para mi..


----------



## Fogonazo

TiTaNB009 dijo:


> Por que lo dices Fogonazo... asi lo vi en la pag del motor http://www.motors.wrobots.com/EM-258_17PM-K212-PIT.php y si en cuanto a la pag si es esteca55....
> 
> Y puedo utilizar cualquier driver y cualquier interfaz?? y algun circuito que me puedan decir cual hacer solo para probar los motores?? aun sigo buscando alguno; disculpen si mis preguntas ofenden pero esto es nuevo para mi..



¿ Y donde dice que el motor consume *0,7mA* ?


----------



## Dario

hola amigo, tu motor es bipolar y la corriente que consume, es de 700 mili amper, osea 0,7 amper por hora. los drivers de esteca para este tipo de motores creo que son de 2 amper... aqui te dejo una imagen de un driver hecho a base de unos integrados ttl y un 555 como generador de pulsos del que puedes prescindir si lo vas a usar como driver para una mini cnc. tambien te dejo la direccion de la pgina de donde lo saque. saludosss http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Stepper2012Bipolar.html


----------



## TiTaNB009

gracias D@rio, es lo que ando buscando... voy a armarlo y si lo quiero para una cnc para pcb.


----------



## Dario

TiTaNB009 dijo:


> gracias D@rio, es lo que ando buscando... voy a armarlo y si lo quiero para una cnc para pcb.


ok amigo, te recomiendo le des una mirada a la pagina del autor, ahi hay unas explicaciones de como adaptarlo para control externo, muy interesante.  saludosss


----------



## TiTaNB009

he estado buscando y tambien puedo utilizar lo l298 y l297....


----------



## Dario

aha, este circuito es un poco mas facil y puede ser conectado directamente a un L298 para controlar un motor bipolar. lo he simulado en livewire y los estados logicos de su salida son compatibles con los requeridos para el control de un pap bipolar. saludosss


----------



## TiTaNB009

es cierto este es mas facil, de hacer y consguir los ic......gracias por comentarlo


----------



## Dario

de nada amigo  y por si a alguien le sirve, aca dejo el circuito del driver bipolar completo y una simulacion en proteus que funciona jeje... 
*a tener en cuenta: este driver, se alimenta con 12Vcc, por lo tanto, los pulsos de control deben superar los 6 volt. *


----------



## yelkinsonj

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero carmeza, tengo una controladora, para controlar 2 motores PAP Bipolar, bueno si lo que quieres es una controladora a la Old School ( sin PIC ni PC ) Yo uso el IC 74192 y el 7445 con Driver L293D no se si te interesa,  la simulacion la tengo en proteus, de ello se trata amigo de ayudarnos mutuamente, se te agradece mucho la colaboracion que puedas dar en su momento, en cuanto a Electronica Automotriz.
> 
> Saludos.



amigo me gustaria mover un motor paso a paso sin arduino ni pic ni nada de programacion ,,solamente con integrado sera  que me podrias ayudar gracias


----------



## Dario

hola amigo, el amigo yiroshi parece que ya no forma parte del foro... de todas formas ahi tenes varios diagramas para motores paso a paso, si son de 4 cables podes probar el que comparti en el mensaje #67. saludosss


----------



## carlosespinosa

Hola Dario,
Me puedes explicar el funcionamiento del esquema de tu comentario #67, como le das los pulsos y la secuencia al motor para que gire?, se necesita programar algún controlador?, gracias
Salud!


----------



## Fogonazo

carlosespinosa dijo:


> Hola Dario,
> Me puedes explicar el funcionamiento del esquema de tu comentario #67, como le das los pulsos y la secuencia al motor para que gire?, se necesita programar algún controlador?, gracias
> Salud!




El circuito que propone Dario necesita de 3 datos para funcionar:

1) Un tren de pulsos que determina la velocidad, patas CLK de los flip-Flop´s
2) Un estado alto o bajo que determina la dirección, CW/CCW
3) Un estado alto o bajo que permita o no el funcionamiento del motor

Si va a aplicar un microcontrolador o no es cuestión tuya, con un oscilador y 2 switch´s lo puedes hacer funcionar.


----------



## carlosespinosa

Hola,
Gracias por tu respuesta, voy a intentar entender y analizarlo, ya que todavía soy principiante.


----------

